# Will tail fins regrow?



## annitu98 (Feb 4, 2008)

We recently upgraded to a 10 gal. tank from a 3 gal. bowl and were looking to add to our community. I was told by a pet store employee that the only fish (other than bottom feeders) that would get along with a male betta was a female. We purchased one and put them together. They got along for the first 12 hours but that night the female ate our male's tail. We immediately bought and inserted a tank seperator. He has not exhibited signs of passing, but his tail looks like shredded ribbons and he is having trouble swimming now. He is approximately 3 years old, so I am not sure if he will survive.  If he does, is there any chance that his tail will regrow? And is there anything else that I can do to help him along?


----------



## It'sJames (Nov 15, 2007)

It's a shame the pet store guy told you that was a good mix --- that rarely ever works out. In fact, that's probably one of the worst fish for a male betta.
It's usually the female that is harmed though. There are tons of community fish that are good options with male bettas, and that shouldn't be one of them.

Tail fins do grow back. My female betta had her fins nipped pretty good by my male about 3 weeks ago, and she's just about healed completely. My bettas are not regularly housed together, they were just together temporarily for breeding purposes, and strictly supervised.

Treating the tank with Melafix will help prevent infection/bacterial growth from setting in. Feed him a good diet of fresh, frozen, and live foods for best growth. Do frequent water changes and keep the tank at a nice temp. 

Hope he heals quickly!


----------



## okiemavis (Nov 10, 2007)

His tail will regrow. I'm shocked by your LFS though! How irresponsible. The only time a female and a male can be together is for a few hours while breeding.

The best thing to help him along is Melafix, or Bettafix. It's an herbal extract that helps speed healing and prevent infection. Bettas are very sensitive to the medicine, so if you put in Melafix, make sure you only add 10 drops per gallon, not the recommended dosage. Bettafix is already watered down, so you can just add the medicine as is directed on the back.


----------



## manny333` (Feb 11, 2008)

ok sorry this is off topic but whats a LFS i know its liek a fish store but liek what does it stand for?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

manny333` said:


> ok sorry this is off topic but whats a LFS i know its liek a fish store but liek what does it stand for?


Local fish store.


----------

